# Two oddities (recent acquires)



## Mitica100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just got my hands on two oddities. A Richard Jules Verascope (French Stereo camera) and a Gelto III (Japanese):

Verascope:























Gelto III:
















Both in excellent working condition.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 28, 2011)

pretty darn cool!


----------



## compur (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2011)

Wayyyyy cool. What's the story on the Gelto? Looking at the viewfinder's front window, it looks like it might shoot "talls" in standard orientation. Is it a half-frame 35mm camera?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Wayyyyy cool. What's the story on the Gelto? Looking at the viewfinder's front window, it looks like it might shoot "talls" in standard orientation. Is it a half-frame 35mm camera?



Gelto III uses 127 film and you're right Derrel, it does shoot 'talls'.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 28, 2011)

First I've seen of both of them. Very cool.


----------

